# [SOLVED] 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)



## maljr1980

i recently purchased a new laptop, it is a hp g42-415dx. came with 3gb ram, expandable to 8gb. it has a 2.2ghz amd athlon II dual-core p340. specs on the chipset say it supports 8gb ddr3 ram. i installed 8gb ddr3 1333mhz ram, system properties say 8gb installed 3.74 usable. i am running 64 bit windows 7. bios shows 8 installed. i have service pack1 downloaded. took to best buy and fryes electronics, couldnt fix. i reinstalled windows, flashed the bios and downloaded service pack 1 and still only show 3.74 gb usable. hp tech support no help. i was told my processor can only handle 3.74gb, so i google it and read the specs and it says it supports 8gb ddr3. also told its a bug in windows that needs fixed. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## maljr1980

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

only thing i can figure is my cpu runs 533mgz per core, so 1066mhz, and my ram is 1333mhz, but the ram should clock down, it is corsair 204pin so-dimm ddr3 1333mhz


----------



## mcorton

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

Hi maljr and welcome to TSF. Why did Best Buy and Fryes say they couldn't fix it? If your mobo doesn't support more than 1066, that may be the reason it isn't working. Are you mixing RAM? Are you sure it isn't a 32 bit system? A 32 bit system can only read 3.75.


----------



## maljr1980

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

best buy and fryes didnt know what to do they said it should work, and to call hp, i cant adjust my ram speed in my bios, any otherway? and yes system properties says 64bit


----------



## mcorton

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

Please post the specs of your unit. If it's an HP we just need the model number. Are you getting any error messages at all? Does everything seem to run ok? Have you noticed an increase in performance since your upgrade?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

From what I can find, DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) is the fastest RAM your laptop will accept.
That may or may not be the reason you can only see 3.74GB.
4GB of RAM is more than sufficient so my best advice would be to return the 2X4GB sticks of 1333 for a matched pair of 2X2GB 1066.

@ mcorton 
Brand & Model Number are in the 1st post --HP - Compaq HP G42-415DX


----------



## maljr1980

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

hp g42-415dx
64bit windows 7
amd athlon II dual-core p340
8gb ddr3 ram 3.74 usable
im not really sure i upgraded the ram 2 days after i bought it
wei subscores for processor is 5.3, memory 5.9, graphics 4.1, gaming graphics 5.1 and hard disk 5.9


----------



## maljr1980

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

i was going to return it for 8gb 1066, but shouldnt the 1333 run at 1066 if thats as fast as the processor can go? also why would hp market it as upgradable to 8gb if only 3.74 is usable


----------



## mcorton

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

You may have got some bad RAM or you bought RAM your mobo can't support.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*



maljr1980 said:


> i was going to return it for 8gb 1066, but shouldnt the 1333 run at 1066 if thats as fast as the processor can go? also why would hp market it as upgradable to 8gb if only 3.74 is usable


The RAM "should" default to 1066 but OEM PC's Mobo/Bios are made for the retailer to their specs so it can be difficult to be definitive. 
As mcorton mentioned it is possible you got some defective RAM or, more commonly, the Mobo and RAM don't get along. 
There are no games and few apps that can utilize over 3GB of RAM and that is why we suggest 2X2GB.


----------



## maljr1980

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

Solved! Returned the ram and laptop and purchased new laptop with bluray drive and i5 processor


----------



## Tyree

*Re: 8gb ram installed(3.74gb usable)*

Thanks for the update and good luck.


----------



## Scotty_unk

I know the problem has been solved but I had the same problem, if anyone else views this forum in need of a solution this is what worked for me:

Go to Start > Run > msconfig > Boot > Advanced Options then uncheck and recheck the Maximum Memory box.

Hope this helps :wave:


----------

